# Develop Module Problems in upgrade: Lightroom CC 2015.3; Camera Raw 9.3



## Carol Knox (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm a regular user of Lightroom to edit photos for printing and for use in both digital and print Camera Club competitions.  I'm having problems with the develop module in this latest version of Lightroom CC (2015.3).  I'll list the things I've encountered so far when working with imported raw files from a Nikon 5300:
1. When switching to the Develop module from the Library Module there is a marked dimming of the photo, which had looked fine in the library module. There is a delay while the photo loads in the develop module and then it DIMS.  When editing it is very hard to get the lighting up to what looks normal using the sliders.
2. When I switch back to the Library module, the photo is much brighter than in the develop module.  The develop edits do not appear to have been implemented, i.e. the photo does not look like it does in the develop module. When you go to the print module, the photo's appearance is like that in the library module, not as it appears in the develop module.
3. The adjustment brush doesn't work properly.  Instead of the round brush with the + in the center, when you go to edit you get a large bright square; it appears that you can still edit with the brush inside this big square, but the editing works strangely.  (The graduated filter seems to work the same as it did before, but I have not tried the other tools yet).  
I'm wondering if this is an installation problem and whether I am going to have to uninstall and reinstall the program.  I'm also wondering if others have experienced similar problems.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  I've noticed some strange bugs related to El Capitan.  Most of these have been cleared up by the 10.11.2 OS X update.  What version of ElCapitan are you running?   When was the last time you rebooted OS X? 
Can you navigate the LR menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste into a reply here the contents of the window that opens?


----------



## Carol Knox (Dec 22, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  I've noticed some strange bugs related to El Capitan.  Most of these have been cleared up by the 10.11.2 OS X update.  What version of ElCapitan are you running?   When was the last time you rebooted OS X?
> Can you navigate the LR menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste into a reply here the contents of the window that opens?


Thanks for responding.  I'm running Version 10.11.2 of El Capitan.  I reboot the operating system every day.
Below is the copy of the System Information from Lightroom that you requested.  Again thanks for your help.
Lightroom version: CC 2015.3 [ 1052427 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.11 [2]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 2
Processor speed: 2.6 GHz
Built-in memory: 8,192.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8,192.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 622.8 MB (7.6%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 988.3 MB
Memory cache size: 29.0 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 2
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2
Displays: 1) 1920x1200


Graphics Processor Info: 
Check OpenGL support: Failed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3 NVIDIA-10.0.40 310.90.10.05b12
Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 OpenGL Engine
LanguageVersion: 3.30




Application folder: /Applications/Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: /Users/cknox/Pictures/Lightroom/Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Settings Folder: /Users/cknox/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom


Installed Plugins: 
1) Aperture/iPhoto Importer Plug-in
2) Canon Tether Plugin
3) Facebook
4) Flickr
5) HDR Efex Pro 2
6) Leica Tether Plugin
7) Nikon Tether Plugin
8) Perfect Effects 9


Config.lua flags: None


AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 512
AudioDeviceName: Built-in Output
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
CoreImage: true
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 0
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 8192
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 8192,8192
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 OpenGL Engine
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 1.20
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_VERSION: 2.1 NVIDIA-10.0.40 310.90.10.05b12
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_debug_label GL_EXT_debug_marker GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_element_array GL_APPLE_fence GL_APPLE_float_pixels GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range GL_APPLE_flush_render GL_APPLE_object_purgeable GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer GL_APPLE_rgb_422 GL_APPLE_row_bytes GL_APPLE_specular_vector GL_APPLE_texture_range GL_APPLE_transform_hint GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range GL_APPLE_vertex_point_size GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod


----------



## clee01l (Dec 22, 2015)

> Graphics Processor Info:
> Check OpenGL support: Failed
> Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
> Version: 3.3 NVIDIA-10.0.40 310.90.10.05b12
> Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 OpenGL Engine



Your GPU is failing the Adobe performance test and GPU acceleration should be disabled.  On the Performance tab of Preferences, take a look at the checkbox labeled "Use Graphics Processor".  It should be unchecked.  If it is checked, uncheck it and reboot. 

That your Adjustment brush cursor is a white square suggests a graphics problem.  It should be a circle with a +.  I can't come up with a significant reason to explain why it is a white square other than the video driver.  I don't have the issues that you do with my rMBP or my iMac. The iMac GPU passes the test. The rMBP previously passed the test with an earlier version of LR/OS X. Now it does not.  Both of my Macs use a different GPU from yours. 

I request one more bit of information.  Click on the  in the menu bar and choose "About this Mac" from the context menu.   it should specify the build year part (like Mid 2011).  Please report that to me.


----------



## Carol Knox (Dec 22, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Your GPU is failing the Adobe performance test and GPU acceleration should be disabled.  On the Performance tab of Preferences, take a look at the checkbox labeled "Use Graphics Processor".  It should be unchecked.  If it is checked, uncheck it and reboot.
> *Answer to first question: *The check box is unchecked and has been through several Lightroom upgrades.  I know I can't use GPU acceleration.
> 
> That your Adjustment brush cursor is a white square suggests a graphics problem.  It should be a circle with a +.  I can't come up with a significant reason to explain why it is a white square other than the video driver.  I don't have the issues that you do with my rMBP or my iMac. The iMac GPU passes the test. The rMBP previously passed the test with an earlier version of LR/OS X. Now it does not.  Both of my Macs use a different GPU from yours.
> ...


Here's the build year from that menu: iMac (24-inch, Early 2009)

These are the first problems I've had with Lightroom and they are recent.  Lightroom was behaving normally after I installed El Capitan.  But then there was an update to Lightroom and then the latest update to El Capitan (which I did) and since then I've been having the problems I've described. The problems with the adjustment brush are unusual; plus the dimming of the image when you move from the Library module to the develop module is also very strange.  And of course the edits do not seem to be carrying over when I return to the Library module.

Another note: I tried the quick edits in the library module (I don't usually use those), and those edits do seem to work.

I'm hoping that you can sort out what's been happening.  As I said, this is recent and the Graphics Processor box has been unchecked through several updates.

Photoshop has just updated, too; tomorrow I need to see if that is working properly.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Carol Knox (Jan 1, 2016)

To Cletus and others interested in this thread:

My husband and I, after a lot of troubleshooting, have come to the conclusion that what I have been experiencing is an incompatibility between El Capitan Version 10.11.2 and Lightroom 2015CC/6 running on an older iMac (my husband using a newer Mac does not have the same problems).  

We deleted the current (newest) version of Lightroom 2015CC and reinstalled earlier versions.  Lightroom 2015CC including the version with the changed import function worked okay in El Capitan before the update to Version 10.11.2.  In Version 10.11.2 earlier versions of Lightroom 2015CC do not work properly.  Version 6.0 closes down when you try to edit in the develop module and later versions have the same problems in the Develop module that I have described above.  

So, I've been forced to develop some work-arounds so that I can edit my photos.  I CAN use the limited edits that are available in the Library module; i.e. I can crop in the develop module and then move back to the library module to do limited edits like exposure, clarity and vibrance.

The Print module seems to work okay in the test prints that I've done so far after using the technique below:
In the Develop module I can turn on Soft Proofing and then the editing functions work properly, including the brushes and cloning tools.  This does mean that you have to create a virtual proof to work on (do all the editing on) that you then use in the print module.

I can transfer the file to Photoshop and edit there, but then I lose my ability to move my edits back (and I'm so used to being able to do most of my editing in Lightroom- editing in Photoshop is completely different).

*If anyone knows of other work-arounds to these problems or knows if Adobe is planning an upgrade that will solve them, please post the information here.*

Thanks to anyone who can help!
Carol


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2016)

Have you reported it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum Carol?  I've seen some rumblings about the graphics card in older Macs causing problems.


----------



## Carol Knox (Jan 5, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Have you reported it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum Carol?  I've seen some rumblings about the graphics card in older Macs causing problems.



Thanks for responding, Victoria. Yes, the information above has been posted on the Official Lightroom Forum (as you suggested above).  However, it's been 4 or 5 days and we've had no response.  As I said above, it was the latest update to El Capitan (El Capitan Version 10.11.2) that was the beginning of my problems; Lightroom CC, latest version, worked okay after my initial upgrade to El Capitan, but then I did the next update and now Lightroom does not work properly (not the latest version or previous versions of CC/6.

It does appear to be a graphics processor problem (with earlier Apples, I have an IMac), but it's a problem that appeared only with the latest version of El Capitan.  Editing my photos is going to be a big problem.   I'm hoping that Lightroom and Apple get together and work out what is happening. I've spent a lot of time learning Lightroom and have been really happy with it's ability to edit my raw files.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2016)

Do you have a link Carol?  The engineers are only just back in the office after the holidays, which is probably why you haven't had a response, but I'll see if I can put it in front of the right person.


----------



## Carol Knox (Jan 6, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Do you have a link Carol?  The engineers are only just back in the office after the holidays, which is probably why you haven't had a response, but I'll see if I can put it in front of the right person.


Victoria,
Here is a link to a posting my husband put up on the Lightroom Bug Report Forum that you provided a link to above.  It's a condensed version of the information posted above in this forum.  Here's hoping that the Lightroom folks can figure out what's wrong as there must be other folks with older computers upgrading to El Capitan.  Thanks so much for your help,
Carol
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...ule-image-after-upgrading-to-el-capitan-10-11
Another version of the link:
http://gsfn.us/t/4tg3a
this was posted 5 days ago.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks Carol, I've just tagged it with the LR product so it gets in front of the right team. I've spoken to someone else today, with a 2008 Mac Pro on 10.8.5, who has ended up with strangely coloured slideshows, so I'm wondering whether there's a graphics card problem on older macs.


----------



## Karl Brunstedt (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m having exactly the same problems with the dimming of the photo and with the adjustment brush.

My computer is a MacBook Pro, 13” early 2011 with a 2,3 GHz i5 processor, 16 GB memory and Intel HD Graphics 3000 512 MB.

A friend of mine owns a MacBook Pro 15” of the same age but with a 2,2 GHz i7 processor. It also has 16 GB memory but the graphics is AMD Radeon HD 6750M 1024 MB. We are using the same version of Lightroom (CC 2015.4) and El Capitan (10.11.3).  His Mac doesn’t have these problems!

On my Mac I also have two older Lightroom versions (5.7.1 and 4.4) and they both exhibit these same problems.

My conclusion from this is that there probably is a combination of hardware and OS versions that is causing this frustrating situation. It should be up to Apple to find a fix. Hoping it will arrive with the next El Capitan update.


----------



## Carol Knox (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Karl, I thought it would be useful for you (and others) to know what has happened since I wrote these posts.  I took the advice of many on the Adobe Forum (that my computer was too slow and too old -2009- and it was way past time to upgrade), so I bought a new iMac.  These are the specs of the new one:
iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, Late 2015); 4 GHz intel core 17; Memory 8 GB 1868 MHz DDR3; Graphics AMD Radeon R9 M395X 4096 MB. I'm running Version 10.11.3 of OX X El Capitan.  
I'm running Lightroom CC 2015.4 (Camera Raw 9.4), the latest version.  I'm running with the Graphics Processor on.

The Develop Module now works properly to edit photographs.  But there is STILL something strange going on with the program and El Capitan.  When I switch back to the Library Module from the Develop Module the view is dimmed for a second before coming up properly edited in the library module. This is weirdly reminiscent of the dimming that happened before when moving from the library to the develop module on my previous computer.  Could be I need to upgrade my memory to more than 8 GB (I do plan to do this), but it's a clue that memory and graphics processor are involved somehow in this scenario on older iMacs, which happened after the 2nd or 3rd upgrade to El Capitan. 

Clearly Adobe and Apple are not working together.  There must be others who experienced the same problems with the El Capitan upgrades, were caught unaware and experienced the same frustration I did.  It would have been desirable for Adobe (and Apple) to warn users of older iMacs (with particular processors) of potential problems with the latest version of El Capitan.  I know the software people at Finale (MakeMusic.com) warned me not to upgrade to El Capitan initially; they then developed a new working version of Finale and provided a download that works properly with El Capitan. I really compliment them on their concern for their software clients.


----------



## Karl Brunstedt (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Carol,

I have now found the cause of these problems. The other day I happened to run my MacBook Pro stand alone and then, to my surprise, I found the Lightroom problems were all gone. Understood then the reason had to be some sort of difference between the built-in screen and the external monitor. It turned out to be the profiles. For the built-in screen I was using a matrix profile and for the external monitor a LUT (Look-up table) profile. After re-calibrating the external monitor with my i1 Display Pro and picking Matrix at the choice of profiles, Develop Module in Lightroom was running without any problems. No dimming of the picture and the bright square surrounding the adjustment brush was also gone. 

Seems like the latest versions of El Capitan can’t properly handle LUT screen profiles when dealing with the Develop Module, at least not on older Macs. After updating to the latest version (10.11.4) I can see the problems are still there when checking with my old LUT profile. Hope Apple are aware and able to correct future versions.

I don’t have the strange thing you have when shifting to the Library Module. If it bothers you, check which kind of profile you have. You can open up the profile under “Displays” in “System Preferences”. Click on “Color” and then “Open Profile”. If PCS (Profile Connection Space) reads Lab you have a LUT profile and if it reads XYZ you have a matrix profile. If you have a LUT profile, it could be the reason, and you might want to re-calibrate to a matrix profile. 

Upgrading your memory is for sure a good idea. When I run PS and LR simultaneously I use 10 of my 16 GB. Why not go for 32 GB while you are at it to be safe for the future?

Karl


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2016)

Very good thinking Karl.  Thanks for sharing that.  Lightroom on Mac has long had issues with LUT profiles.


----------

